# Blood sugar testing goes wireless, painless for diabetes patients



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2014)

Now that is cool: Testing your sugar without needles and without blood droplets.

In Europe, the medical company Abbott has just released its FreeStyle Libre system, which may usher in a revolution in diabetes care. And both doctors and patients can’t wait.

Prabahar Gopalakrishnan, 26, is a type 1 diabetic who has taken daily insulin injections since the age of seven. “I’ve probably pricked my fingers almost 15,000 times so far,” he tells me.

When I tell him about the new system, he finds it hard to believe. “You mean I might never have to poke myself again?”

Chandroutie Permaul, a 65-year-old woman with type 2 diabetes, also finds routine self-testing problematic. “My flesh gets so tender,” she complains. “And when I wash the dishes, it just burns and burns.”

These hassles may soon be a thing of the past.

http://m.theglobeandmail.com/life/h...etes-patients/article21021695/?service=mobile


----------



## MacG3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks good! 

A single prick every 2 weeks in your arm!

Also can provide a 90 day rolling average so could replace H1 test. 

Wonder how much it will cost?


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 16, 2014)

£140 ish for the starter pack, monitor and two sensors.  It was featured in an article I was sent.  I'm really keen on this because I'd love to work out what's going on with my Timmy pancreas overnight so I can finally get some sleep   the waiting list for a CGM loan is ridiculous so if I wait for that I'll have sleep psychosis and be bedding down for no sleep in wormwood scrubs


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> £140 ish for the starter pack, monitor and two sensors.  It was featured in an article I was sent.  I'm really keen on this because I'd love to work out what's going on with my Timmy pancreas overnight so I can finally get some sleep   the waiting list for a CGM loan is ridiculous so if I wait for that I'll have sleep psychosis and be bedding down for no sleep in wormwood scrubs



Do you know how much the sensors are? Unfortunately, can't see these being generally available on prescription  I suppose it depends on how long the sensors last and how much replacements are as to whether the cost is comparable to using strips.


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 16, 2014)

That sounds an amazing device The basic cost looks pretty good but of course as with meters which are cheap it's those added extras that spoil things ie strips Would be very interested to know more


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> That sounds an amazing device The basic cost looks pretty good but of course as with meters which are cheap it's those added extras that spoil things ie strips Would be very interested to know more



Well, here you go: a very comprehensive review from our own Mike/everydayupsanddowns 

http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2014/09/abbott-freestyle-libre-review-bg.html


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 16, 2014)

Thankyou Afraid I get so into reading here I'm always running late! Can't wait to have a read though


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 16, 2014)

I was just about to say about £48 a sensor which lasts two weeks, but Mike gives the exact details.  As far as I know they aren't available on prescription yet and not suitable for under 18's (I assume because that's harder to license but not sure).  Being out of work currently I couldn't afford to self fund as my standard meter, but I'm assessing whether it would be useful for me to use as additional testing more infrequently.  Having previously said I'd kill anyone who gave me anything diabetes related as a Christmas present I'm considering putting it on my Christmas list


----------



## Bloden (Oct 16, 2014)

Saw this on diaTribe the other day, but didn't believe it! Shame the oojermeflips (strips?!) are so expensive, while the machine isn't. Anyone got one yet? I think we all know how much easier control can be with cgm (my endo deffo doesn't). This could make life so much easier!


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 16, 2014)

I was thinking of putting testing strips on my Christmas list! I've paid for a meter over the last few months if I add up the cost of strips Knowing it's for my personal trial helps But long term it can't go on at this rate I do like reading about new things which hopefully will be a help in the future and maybe become cheaper or available to loan.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> I was thinking of putting testing strips on my Christmas list! I've paid for a meter over the last few months if I add up the cost of strips Knowing it's for my personal trial helps But long term it can't go on at this rate I do like reading about new things which hopefully will be a help in the future and maybe become cheaper or available to loan.



Linda, you ought to take your readings to your GP and explain how the testing is helping you to get control of your diabetes (not forgetting to say how important it is for your quality of life/emotional well-being to feel that you have some level of control over the diabetes. You then hit them with a request for strips on prescription, and if they object, explain that your requirements should decrease in time as you become more comfortable with the foods you can tolerate well, so just more occasional tests will be required to make sure you are still on track. You could add that you gaining and maintaining good control is much cheaper for the NHS than the cost of treating complications down the line


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Northerner Yes that makes sense. I have a little plan that when I next have my 6 month blood tests in December I will try to get a gp appt for after to discuss results I can show her my records so she can see the reason for lower levels including reduced cholesterol (And they had better be lower!) Then ile broach the subject of getting a few test strips on prescription I'm still doing lots of tests daily For some reason now my fasting levels are much better the post breakfast and lunch seem to jump higher despite being very low carb I'm thinking I need to get up earlier (yawn) and do 15 mins exercise before work What do you think?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> Hi Northerner Yes that makes sense. I have a little plan that when I next have my 6 month blood tests in December I will try to get a gp appt for after to discuss results I can show her my records so she can see the reason for lower levels including reduced cholesterol (And they had better be lower!) Then ile broach the subject of getting a few test strips on prescription I'm still doing lots of tests daily For some reason now my fasting levels are much better the post breakfast and lunch seem to jump higher despite being very low carb I'm thinking I need to get up earlier (yawn) and do 15 mins exercise before work What do you think?



The exercise would certainly help to improve your insulin sensitivity for the day. I usually exercise in the morning as it wakes me up for the day!


----------



## Alba37 (Oct 17, 2014)

I trialled it.  You do still require to do finger pricks for treating hypos or hypers and driving.  Also if your result doesn't match your symptoms.  So really this is better for extra tests rather than necessary ones, I think. 

The NHS don't pay the same cost as we do for strips, they pay between £7-£14 approx. per 50 strips.


----------

